# Does strypher need to put on some weight ?



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

My puppy strypher now turning 4 months today weights 35 pounds . She got her last shots but I really feel she is on the slim side even tho the vet told me she is fine. Let me know what y'all think















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks great to me. You want a lean pup for better bone development.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

I took my 4 month old girl on monday to the vet and she weighed 34.5. She eats a lot, but our vet said she didn't look bad either. Not sure what the average weight for a 4 month old female is.

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## JakeInJersey (Dec 13, 2013)

I like this image to demonstrate the differences.. I think your pup looks fine.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

She seems fine to me too, and if your vet says so then I'm sure she is. I think vets sometimes overlook too much weight, but never too lean. BTW, we have the same wall colors, lol  Your puppy's a cutie!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good to me! A leaner pup is better!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She looks perfect. You want them to be on the lean side.


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for the replies and you all got beautiful shepherds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

She looks just right, you must be doing a good job, she has an amazingly shiny coat, enjoy her! Bob


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I worry some that Indie is a little scrawny at 13 months. My vet said she's fine. She's also said they tend to bulk up between ages 2 and 4 and it's really hard to get weight off if they get too "bulky". She hasn't let me down in 20 years so I'm trusting her on this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

